# Favorite Beer



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

My favorite is Miller lite because of the taste and smooth, I like carona and labatt blue to. The nastiest beer I ever had is Rolling Rock.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

those are all sissy beers, come up to the maritimes and I'll show you some real beer. Go get yourself a Moose :biggrin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

We don't have yankee beer in Holland, except Bud (which is ok, but a bit too watery for my liking...) So no vote








I like gool old Dutch beers like Grolsch and Hertog Jan, but Belgian special beer's fine as well, just like Fosters, Kilkenny's (sp?), Murphy's, and many more.
I don't have one favorite brand, though...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RED STRIPE.......







...OR HEFENWISER....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I voted Bud, but I perfer the Checizalvacian(sp?) type better.
But when I'm in the pub I buy Carling because it is nice and its cheap








I also like Hogarten (I think its Dutch, and its a white beer), and also Stella Artois, but I will drink any kind of beer if it is free


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bud Light all the way









My favorite "good" beer is Guiness.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I voted Bud, but I perfer the Checizalvacian(sp?) type better.
> But when I'm in the pub I buy Carling because it is nice and its cheap
> 
> 
> ...


Hoegaarden is Belgian beer: it's the best option when sitting on a terrace on a hot summer day.
Man, I'm thirsty...

And I guess you mean "pilsner"beer with the beer from Checoslovakia (or however you write that...)


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Bud, but I perfer the Checizalvacian(sp?) type better.
> ...


 I mean the chec Budweiser (god knows if it is a pilsner?)
and I thought that Hogarten was Dutch because it was everywere when I was there.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I love Bass. If it is available, Guinness on tap.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Petzl88 said:


> If it is available, Guinness on tap.


 here we get Guinnes and Guisses extra cold on tap in every pub or bar or nightclub








Anyway, I'm going to the pub, see you guys later.


----------



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

I am all for the Red Stripe - Feel dis one ya


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> I thought that Hogarten was Dutch because it was everywere when I was there.


That's just because we Dutch know what is good for us









I think most beer from Chechoslo etc. is pilsner: the whole concept of pilsner beer originates from the Chec town of Plsn (and that's no joke







)


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

forget the beer pass the everclear.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

RED CORONA all the way and maybe a Pear or Flaming Dr. Pepper!!!!
















For hard drinks (even though not asked, but would like you guys to experience..) LC Liquid Cocaine, Adios M*therF*cker (really a drink, sweet), and Quick F*ck (another sweet drink).


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Use the poll on your favorite Beer and tell why and then tell about what your favorite hard drinks are or your favorite bottle of achohol.

My favorite bottle to get is Jack Danials or barcardi 151 and 99 black berries. When I drink hard stuff like this I only take shots or down as much and fast of the bottle as I can(about 75% of a bottle and I am FU$KED pretty HARD). The sh*t is pretty nasty thats why I drink it fast and get messed up quicker. I cant and dont like mixed drinks they make feel like i am going to throw up.

BTW I will never drink moonshine again.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

For hard liquor: try Goldstrike (50%, cinnamon taste, with fine pieces of genuine gold floating in it...) - It rocks


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WHY ISNT CANADIAN IN THERE?!!!!!!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Is the true intention of this poll is to see whos an alki within us??


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

Sleemans Honey Brown, Vancouver Island Blonde Ale, Mild and Bitter.
Dave


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Is the true intention of this poll is to see whos a true alki within us??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I hate domestic beer, I like Heineken, Guinness, Cafferies, Murphy’s or a micro-brew. I like beer that has flavor, not that watery stuff like bud or miller.


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

CRYSTAL is the best beer out there.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

bud-light is awesome my second best beer is labatts blue. but i have to ask u guiness drinkers how can u drink that stuff man i lost 20 bucks on a bet to see if i could drink three big gulps and i tell u it was only one


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Turbo Corona!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

The best beer is simple. Milwaukee's Best, aka Beast.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> For hard liquor: try Goldstrike (50%, cinnamon taste, with fine pieces of genuine gold floating in it...) - It rocks


 ummmmmm yummy ..taste like black liquorish..


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Gueiness is the best, expensive but the best, ok on tap not the best, best our of can, on tap tends to not have the bite a can does, needs to be put in a freezer at temps so cold it does not freeze, it makes for a nice cold beer, and a refreshing one at that, althought it is expensive.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I should have added sam adams to that list, That is a pretty good beer to.


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Usually I opt for malt liquor, as I just want to get buzzed as quick as possible, and its cheap. So its Private Stock or OE 800.
If I am just chilling, and having a couple, I like Yuengling Lager. Yuengling is America's oldest brewery by the way, and in PA at least that beer is very popular, and its good. I like the porter and black n tan as well.
As far as hard liquor goes, doing shots at the bar it is always Rumplemintz, I love the taste of that, don't even need a chaser of beer







Mixed drinks, Gin and Tonic, w/ either Bombay or Tanqueray. That about covers it


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Jagerbomb is the best mixed drink, a shot of jagermeister dropped into a whiskey glass full or redbull, great stuff I highly recomend you try(jagermeister is not for the weak of heart) goldenslagger straight out of the bottle is yummy to. Got to love it, i work at Lowes and we get whisky barrels in, they come from jack daniles as it is stated on the barrels, nice warm day all u smell is whiskey, kind of makes ya thirsty, lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Is the true intention of this poll is to see whos a true alki within us??


 I like the way Rhomzilla said this twice.

at first I thought it was just an acidental double post, but then I realised they were 30 mins apart from each other.

My guess is he was drunk


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

OK fine so Im the only one to vote Labatt blue.....whatever its my favorite but very few beers get past these lips and those few are

honey brown
Heinekin
Labatt blue
Rolling rock


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

A cold Corona with some lemon and salt is tough to beat. In close second is Bud Light.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....im sorry but the choices up there are all crud!!!! everything is all watered-down, welll except for corona...but bud and miller taste like sh*t!....i prefer heineken or hard liquor


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

i order mostly coors lite, but never really seen refusing any particular brand for free


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> My favorite bottle to get is Jack Danials or barcardi 151 and 99 black berries. When I drink hard stuff like this I only take shots or down as much and fast of the bottle as I can(about 75% of a bottle and I am FU$KED pretty HARD). The sh*t is pretty nasty thats why I drink it fast and get messed up quicker. I cant and dont like mixed drinks they make feel like i am going to throw up.
> 
> BTW I will never drink moonshine again.


 ...i myself prefer a good 151 or barcardi lemon







....ever try mixing barcardi O with orange flavored gatorade?......you know what...all board members who live in VA should get together and have a contest to see who can take the most shots before passing out or puking














.....who's up for this?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite bottle to get is Jack Danials or barcardi 151 and 99 black berries. When I drink hard stuff like this I only take shots or down as much and fast of the bottle as I can(about 75% of a bottle and I am FU$KED pretty HARD). The sh*t is pretty nasty thats why I drink it fast and get messed up quicker. I cant and dont like mixed drinks they make feel like i am going to throw up.
> ...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Any DARK DARK beer, or Ale i belive its called, ot loger?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

stella artois if you all try it you will all see i am right


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yup, Stella's a fine beer!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> I finished a whole bottle of that and some dry gin with one of my friends and ended up in jail.


 ....i could finish an entire bottle of barcardi lemon, but i don't believe i've ever gone to jail because of that...the hell did you do to get in jail? pee in public?


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > I finished a whole bottle of that and some dry gin with one of my friends and ended up in jail.
> ...


Fighting at a party and disturbing the peace and drinking under age. Have you ever finished one in under 5 min and there was a half a bootle of dry gin from the night before, we took turns just pounding them and under ten min there was nothing left, When I was 15 me and my friends would get 2or3 bootles a night. I used to go home from school alot if I went at all, thats probably why I got throw out of school and fighting of course


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Have you ever finished one in under 5 min


 ...no







....but i have taken on two 40's with a beer bong....that was some funny stuff


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever finished one in under 5 min
> ...


 Never tried a beer bong, but i have have played shotgun, thats when you smack the top of the 40 bottle with anouther bottle and the carbination(i guess) make the beer start flowing out and it dont stop, I have finished one 40, I no i cant finish 2. it would fill me up.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

i've always hated playing shotgun....especially when i got a corona in my hand and some idiot taps the top of my bottle and everything comes foaming out and i gotta chug the thing....hehe, as for the two 40's i took them on, but i puked afterwards....try the beer bong sometimes, it does wonders


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I remember shot gunnin beers. I got tore up when I Beer bonged a 40 211 Steel Reserve. That stuff is just nasty and it only cost $2.49. I was hurtin for the rest of the night.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

it was two hurricanes for me...puked the entire night...quite funny, we have it on video, perhaps i should upload it onto pfury when i figure out how to upload it to my computer


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> it was two hurricanes for me...puked the entire night...quite funny, we have it on video, perhaps i should upload it onto pfury when i figure out how to upload it to my computer


 Go for it. Yeah After that 40 I throw up, it felt like a big bubble in my stomach.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

i wana try some good german beer.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Look for Warsteiner, that's a fine one, or try looking for "_Weizen-bier_": it's blond beer, abit soury, but also a little bitter; very nice stuff.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> it's blond beer, abit soury, but also a little bitter; very nice stuff.


 so it taste like a blond? sweet and a bit bitterly sour?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> JEARBEAR said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever finished one in under 5 min
> ...


 coming out your nose by chance


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

thePACK said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > JEARBEAR said:
> ...


 pretty much...came out of my nose and mouth....but i was still chuggin away


----------



## Murdoc (Feb 2, 2003)

I would have to say my favorite beer is molson dry


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what the hell happen to your avatar jearbear? it looked like the yin/yang symbols threw up on itself after a couple shots of 151


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Do you like it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

you changed it?.....i hope your avatar means unity and peace instead of hitlers nazi symbol







.......its a shame that hitler took the symbol of the buddist religion and turned it into a symbol of evil


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> you changed it?.....i hope your avatar means unity and peace instead of hitlers nazi symbol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just seeing what kind of rise I get out of people, spikey I am joining the marines that should answer you question.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> Just seeing what kind of rise I get out of people, spikey I am joining the marines that should answer you question.


 ...hey i don't know your reasons for joining the marines....you might have this wild plan of changing the marines into your very own nazi-like ghestapo with you as the head-leader














....hehe. im kidding....well you certainly got a stir out of me when you did it.....just hope you're not pro-nazi


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

I will change it before the night. Its funny


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

JEARBEAR said:


> I will change it before the night. Its funny


 nono, keep it for a couple nights...lets see how many complaints you get


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Has anyone ever had balashi? Its brewed in Aruba by some holland brew meisters. It has some of the characteristics of a heineken but is just a million times more tolerable at any temperature. Ill stick with my Crown Royal and 7 up for now.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Nice Flag...You know the Citadel fired the first overt shot of the civil war. The Star of the West was resupplying fort sumter on september 9th 1861 when a cadet artilery post opened fire on the vessel causing its retreat.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> Nice Flag...You know the Citadel fired the first overt shot of the civil war. The Star of the West was resupplying fort sumter on september 9th 1861 when a cadet artilery post opened fire on the vessel causing its retreat.


 I had a swastika as my avatar before thats what me and spikey were talking about it means peace and unity not nazi, Yeah I like the flag to


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

gotta go with budwiser its the king of beers and will stay that way


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

Lucky Luciano said:


> CRYSTAL is the best beer out there.












I am from Canada (ontario), what are you nuts????
The only people that drink that CRAP!! are old guys who don't kbow what a real beer is!! Come to Ontario, I get you some real beer boys (girls too). Try a Rickards Red, or have some Irish brews like Caffery's or Guinness. But please.........at all costs keep Budweiser away from me. No offense guys, but that is some horrible stuff. Canadian beer will always rule. (except Blue)








:biggrin:


----------



## Croz (Jan 29, 2003)

beer is one of the sickest things on the planet. hard liqure all the way. shots of vodka thats all i need


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Crozy said:


> beer is one of the sickest things on the planet. hard liqure all the way. shots of vodka thats all i need


 A true alcoholic drinks it all








No difference, no fuzz


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Heineken, Corona...

and Polar from Venezuela!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 2, 2002)

It matters, if its free I will drink anything Like Naty Light. But if I am buying I will try to stick to MGD, or Miller Light or Coors. But if money is not an option... I like Samuel Adams or Corona with the lime of course.


----------



## lopingas (Feb 23, 2003)

danish malt, tasts good to me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

Wtf, why are there only crappy beers in the list? Well except for Corona, but there are much better Mexican beers like Dos Equis and Sol. Moosehead Pale Ale and Guinness, don't need anything else.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I guess American pattriotism even sneaked into the favorite beer polls


----------



## serrasalmus (Dec 12, 2002)

Foroyja bjor pilsner realy good one. 
second wil bee heineken


----------



## Pfisherman (Mar 13, 2003)

Miller Lite is the best brown bottle beer, Heineken is the best green bottle beer, corona is the best clear bottle beer.

BTW this is my first post, I think I am going to like this board!

DAN


----------

